# Finally, a decent snow.



## CQR (Aug 21, 2010)

Well I put the plow on my 86 before last winter, and had a few ok storms(~10-12") and it did fine. This morning had 22" and it worked like a champ. I did spring a small leak, but the truck never whimpered and I could have used a little bigger blade. About 280K miles on it and it just keeps going.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Someday, I'd love to move back out west. I frequently travel to Northern Colorado for work, and I absolutely LOVE the area!

Congrats on the snow!


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

wow looks great, did you take any more pics of the before and after?

i wish we could get some snow out here in PA


----------



## CQR (Aug 21, 2010)

Not really, only others I have left are one from the push pile, and the other of my co-pilot and navigator


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

and people say that toyota trucks are weak...Thumbs Up


----------

